# trip reports, what makes for good reading???



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm interested to know what makes a good trip report... I know what I like bto read but was wondering about other folk. I have seen some really good prose go almost totally ignored and once saw a truely banal report that caught a barrow load of replies...

I love reading the reports from all around the country, indeed from around the world, but what makes a good report for other punters???

cheers

John


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Write what you like to read, then live w/ it.

Re: Banal
I wonder who reads some of the stuff on the NYT Best-seller list.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Photos, photos, photos. Especial a start, during and after.
Sorry I have an intellect of a three year old and need visual stimulation.
Other than that keep it short and sweet.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Pics and or Video, some basic technique info, and where abouts.


----------



## amulloway (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah, some photos and techniques do it for me, it also helps I it's a report I can identify with (eg. I don't have much interest in catching Redfin where I live on the coast). But again a well written informative narrative can make you want to fish anywhere!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

ArWeTherYet said:


> and after.


So does that mean you want a picture of us sitting in the pub having a celebrating/commiserating beer to end a story Paul?


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

As much as I hate to say it, and I will probably get chipped for this, there are a few little 'clicks' on this forum of guys that know each other very well and fish together regularly. Once one of these guys post a report it is almost guaranteed to have a few of the mates jump in with their bit and soon a very dull and seemingly ordinary report all of a sudden starts to gain momentum with many more replies as others seem to jump in on the act. It can be a little 'school yardish' at times with many trying to fit in with the 'cool kids'.

Also some of the better 'prose' that you speak of may have come from those that are new to or not quite as well known on the forum. As friendly as we all are there is still a certain amount of cautiousness from many about commenting on a newcomers post.

I'm not a big fan the backslapper type of posts saying 'great fish' or 'good report' etc you know the type. But if I see a report from a newby that is clearly quite well done and the poster is obviously proud of their catch or their trip then I will chime in with 'top fish mate' or something to that affect just so that they get a reply to their post and can see someone appreciates their effort. Because at the end of the day, it is an effort to post a report. Many actually only do it when they have something substantial to show off, but a report saying that an area was dead as a doornail is just as important to me as one that is saying a spot is on fire. I post bugger all reports at the moment because that reflects how much I am getting out at the moment......

Kev


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

If you like dodge. ;-)

Nice post big Kev.

I use to read all of them, now I'll just read what catches my eye (pictures help) and hardly ever post on them unless answering a question or asking one. I honestly don't particularly care about location or who posted it. I like variety and am just as interested in what people catch and techniques they use in other locations.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm probably guilty of most of the crimes mentioned here.

For what it's worth I tend to have less interest if there aren't any photos but must say some members writing talents are wasted on trip reports, that's a complement. Some members really are good writers, or what I consider to be good writers.

In the past I've posted videos but must admit to not really being too interested in watching videos myself. The ones I've watched and enjoyed the most are the basic ones that capture the excitement of the fisherman, the scenery of the area. The international ones are of particular interest be ause so much of what is shown is different to my "normal".

The schmicko advertorial type videos turn me off. I'd much rather watch smithy's kid catch his first undersized bream and gt so excited that dad cops a hook to the ear and drops the camera while mum yells at him in the background.

In summary, I hate videos unless they show something very different and include the natural sounds at the time.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

girls in bikinis.

yep, that's about it.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

> there are a few little 'clicks' on this forum of guys that know each other very well and fish together regularly.


Hmm, I don't know. "Cliques" are human nature, but I haven't fished with anyone here, other than DGAX (Doug) and only once in a comp. Like I said I write what I like to read, but you can't please everyone. So F 'em. :lol:



> The international ones are of particular interest be ause so much of what is shown is different to my "normal".


This is exactly why I'm here so frequently. (Well that and the humor.) I like reading about interesting, exotic fish, which all of the ones I see here are. So in kind, I post reports here for you to read in the same light.

I try and read all reports. I admit it is difficult to read just a block of text, w/o paragraphs or punctuation or pretty pictures, but the poster is doing it for everyone else, not for his or herself, so I read it anyway.



> girls in bikinis.


So you only read sunshiner's reports?
There are other sites for that type of activity.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

I like pictures. They can be small fish or scenery but so long as there are pictures I'm interested. Also a headline that makes me want to open the thread in the first place. I'm not really interested in redfin or carp but if you give me pictures I'll still read the text that goes with it. I probably won't reply though. I don't care if you can't spell or use punctuation but I'd prefer if you didn't use caps lock. If it's something that I'm interested in, a noteworthy catch or I have a question in regards to technique I'll make a post. As a general rule I don't watch videos unless it alludes to something truly exceptional. While I know a 40+ bream is a stonker, I don't find it very exciting and don't need to watch a video of someone catching it. Someone else probably thinks it fantastic though so don't let me stop you posting it. I'd just rather see a decent photo of the catch than watch 5 minutes of someone winding with a quick flash of the fish at the end.

I try to give my reports pictures interspersed with text and a bit of info on the gear and technique I've used to catch or not catch fish as the case may be. This is how I like to read others reports, so I try and return the favour. I don't really mind if you don't reply, but if you do I'll try and give a response in a timely fashion.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Zed said:


> > there are a few little 'clicks' on this forum of guys that know each other very well and fish together regularly.
> 
> 
> Hmm, I don't know. "Cliques"


At least you can spell, that is definately a prerequisite for a good trip report, no wonder I like reading yours.....


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Pictures and humor do it for me.
There have been some great reports with lots of pics and only a few words. 
I think the reports that get the most hits are the guys we know but that is because we can give them a bit of stick ie: what's that shit on your pfd or was that your livie. I tend to post a great report type comment on a new pesters work, because I want them to know that I read it and appreciated it and after a few posts I'll start asking them where the F they got those pink crocs from.
It takes and effort to write up a report and if you see lots of hits and few comments you feel you may have wasted your time.

I agree that group group posts are usually the most entertaining and sponsored ones are the most boring.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

john, i actually have twice lost pics on my computer and whilst i back them up now (very irregularly   ) i always thought it was a good idea to bung some on this site and facebook so some clever IT people can keep them safe for me.

i like the idea of an international flavour and i'll start a thread later today when i get a bit of time with some international fish .

i must admit it only takes me about 2 minutes to do a trip report as i really just like posting the pics.

what would be good would be a few shots of the town or the ramp .and not just fish.

i'd be fascinated to know what the beachfront at some of these towns look like or what the main street of moe or batemans bay or ulladulla looks like as that is also of interest.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

grinner said:


> i'd be fascinated to know what the beachfront at some of these towns look like or what the main street of moe or batemans bay or ulladulla looks like as that is also of interest.


what, you really want to know what the road going to Rita Island looks like, or what that strange gate at Rocky Ponds looks like, or how big the wheels on the patrols and cruisers that line the center parking on the way to the beach are?

...consider it done.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

BIGKEV said:


> As much as I hate to say it, and I will probably get chipped for this, there are a few little 'clicks' on this forum of guys that know each other very well and fish together regularly.


There are always cliques Kev. It's part of this place becoming a community. You are naturally more interested in the exploits of people you know. That's just basic human psychology. I'm not sure what it is you are complaining about apart from people having mates and people being happy for their mates, or putting crap on their mates. It's the point of this place. I don't read random peoples twitter accounts or facebook pages for the same reason...

So what you want from trip reports actually destroys the fabric of the forum which is like minded individuals connecting through a common interest.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Do I really have to post pictures? Waaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Do I really have to post pictures? Waaaaaaaaa.


No, I'll still read them, can't say the same for koi h though.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Barrabundy said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Do I really have to post pictures? Waaaaaaaaa.
> ...


pretty much no, pics or gtfo.

I seriously look at thet trip report once a week as an overview when I'm super bored. I don't really care that other people are catching fish. I don't really care enough to do a trip report when I am.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

So out of curiosity, what value do you add to a fishing forum then?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I like the people here but I'm bored with the fishing side of the forum, hence I stick to off topic, tackle and main.

I also use the site to organise fishing trips with people on here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

Fair enough.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

It's also not blocked at work.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

koich said:


> I like the people here but I'm bored with the fishing side of the forum.


That's probably why the photos of chicks in bikinis rate so highly.

I don't go fishing enough so I'm easily exited at the moment. Not sure what that's got to do with anything but it's a f&cked up Friday for me so anything I manage to type here takes my mind off the shitty day I'm having.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

nezevic said:


> So out of curiosity, what value do you add to a fishing forum then?


I think the avatar speaks volumes.
Yo Gabba gabba = Info-tainment for short attention-spanned children.
I also think he sells himself short.

Anyway, speaking of short attention spans, where are these bikinis, again?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Barrabundy said:


> Not sure what that's got to do with anything but it's a f&cked up Friday for me so anything I manage to type here takes my mind off the shitty day I'm having.


And that's a perfectly ok excuse for coming here, but you should post a trip report about it and only have people who don't know you comment on it.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

special edit of the subject for indi...

Interesting replies, like I said, I know what I like to read and like a lot of others I don't always reply. Unlike Koich I like to read what is going on around the traps and I tend to think that its just another one of those things that comes from us all being different.

I am possibly a bit different to some in that while I like the happy snaps I also enjoy to read the posts that can paint a picture with carefully considered words. A well written report might be the only way I'll ever get to some of the places mentioned and good use of words can fire up the imagination for me...

cheers

John


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

For me its about the learning experience. If I can pick up a tip that helps me when I go out then it was worth the read.

A great example is recently reading (apologies as I can remember who wrote it - Maybe Mrx) about pedalling like crazy to get into deeper water when you hook up a decent king, and not bothering with trying to fight it until you get deeper. Can't wait to try it!

But heck, I'll read pretty much any trip report - just because I don't reply doesn't mean I didn't enjoy it


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

i have read this whole thread and it confirms why this is a great site
we are all so different and we post in different ways and are interested in different styles of trip report.
this is why the site is so interesting.
i personally like trip reports where the angler has expressed his/her enjoyment, not always about the fish either, and also has given information on the "how to" of their catch
i post positively if someone has gone to the effort of posting a trip report - the trip report is a basic tenet of contributing to the vibrancy of the site.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

koich said:


> I'm not sure what it is you are complaining about apart from people having mates and people being happy for their mates, or putting crap on their mates.


Hmmmm, not really complaing here Koich, simply noting an observation of my own, call it a theory if you will, as to why some ordinary reports gain loads of replies and others that are quite well put together get little to no interest in terms of replies to the original post. I'm quite happy to concede if my theories are wrong but I do not need to be singled out and then ridiculed in further posts because of them.



> koich said:
> 
> 
> > Barrabundy said:
> ...


Why post this garbage? Are you realy that bored that you feel the need to make these underhanded snipes at somebody you don't know and possibly never will? Really what's your point? It's not funny, it's non productive to the current conversation and bordering on insulting.

I really struggle to understand the pointless and inflamatory comments such as those made by Koich in this and many other topics on this forum, I'm pretty sure that is not the point of this place.....


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

kraley said:


> That, actually - _is_ the point of this place.


Bullshit! :lol:


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Photos of people getting munched by the sandmonster, surge monster, rockmonster etc.
2. GPS coordinates (details people!) of where Kingies and snapper hang out.
3. Photos/video of the stealth fisha 550.
4. Photos/video of big fish (tails hanging out of fishbags counts).
5. First posts.

that is all.


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

BIGKEV said:


> As much as I hate to say it, and I will probably get chipped for this, there are a few little 'clicks' on this forum of guys that know each other very well and fish together regularly. Once one of these guys post a report it is almost guaranteed to have a few of the mates jump in with their bit and soon a very dull and seemingly ordinary report all of a sudden starts to gain momentum with many more replies as others seem to jump in on the act. It can be a little 'school yardish' at times with many trying to fit in with the 'cool kids'.
> 
> Also some of the better 'prose' that you speak of may have come from those that are new to or not quite as well known on the forum. As friendly as we all are there is still a certain amount of cautiousness from many about commenting on a newcomers post.
> 
> ...


I agree. The main reason I don't bother investing time typeing a trip report. Pat.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I like acknowledging first timers too.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Wrassemagnet said:


> 3. Photos/video of the stealth fisha 550.
> that is all.


Watch this space for a sight not seen before.......... twins


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

OK.
I like pics. They are not required, but I like them. 
I like a story. I'm not good at telling them, but I like to read them. Think Patwah crapping on about nothing.
I like fish or a tale of woe. I don't like reports about nothing. I also hate Seinfeld.
I actually find that I reply less to a good report than a medium or bad one. There is less to say that won't sound banal. I like to be able to relate before I'll reply to a good report. "Yeah, I caught fish there, how did you find the pies?". 
I also try (_try_) to reply to n00b posts, but they are rarely good as such.
I don't like video, especially if it has muzac. Leave the original sound track please. The video of someone nearly being pulled off a ski recently was an exception, it was good entertainment. However, I didn't watch it till it had about 10 replies.
I really like pics.
I like epics - murd's NT reports, the Whitsundays adventure etc.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

> I like epics - murd's NT reports, the Whitsundays adventure etc.


+1 I appreciate those most, too. A _Trip_ Report on a trip taken is my favorite to read.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't comment on trip reports that show better fish than I ever catch, I'm the jealous type.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

BIGKEV said:


> Why post this garbage? Are you realy that bored that you feel the need to make these underhanded snipes at somebody you don't know and possibly never will? Really what's your point? It's not funny, it's non productive to the current conversation and bordering on insulting.


It's insulting for you to have a shot at people who have invested enough time in the place to have a real connection with people and a want to be part of a community. That's AKFF dude.

Just because I don't know you and possibly never will doesn't mean other people don't.

Some of us are close, deal with it.



BIGKEV said:


> . I'm quite happy to concede if my theories are wrong but I do not need to be singled out and then ridiculed in further posts because of them.


I can't critique your theory without singling you out. Put a theory up, expect discussion on it. It's a forum.

Your whole stance smacks of hypocrisy Kev.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> I don't comment on trip reports that show better fish than I ever catch, I'm the jealous type.


I catch better fish than you all the time.

Wait, am I being cliquey?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Junglefisher said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't comment on trip reports that show better fish than I ever catch, I'm the jealous type.
> ...


You do but you're not being cliquey, that honour belongs to the ACTers.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Barrabundy said:


> Junglefisher said:
> 
> 
> > Barrabundy said:
> ...


Give 'em a caning Con!


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

and we all met through AKFF....

So if that's the problem, don't read any trip reports that are done by people from the ACT.

You'll be missing out though, some of them are pretty good I've heard.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

kraley said:


> BIGKEV said:
> 
> 
> > I really struggle to understand the pointless and inflamatory comments such as those made by Koich in this and many other topics on this forum, I'm pretty sure that is not the point of this place.....
> ...


x2


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

If the truth be known, I'm a bit cranky because I've been tractor bound for many many hours and will be so for many many more. Rain coming Monday and have heaps of spraying to do.

Some fresh trip reports would be nice


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Barrabundy said:


> have heaps of spraying to do.


same 



Barrabundy said:


> Some fresh trip reports would be nice


same


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Barrabundy said:


> I like acknowledging first timers too.


I agree with Jim.
For me "Good reading" may even be a badly cobbled up bunch of words, that are difficult to understand. Providing the writer is trying to render to us, his/her excitement, experiences, new learnings, forgettings (if there is such a word), I am happy to read.

We certainly have some brilliant contributions to the forum, and nothing you read here is ever "made up" stuff. Bacon, cats and snodgrass are all real things.

Cheers all andybear


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

I like trip reports about me, my friends, fish I like to catch, things that interest me, chicks in bikinis and people getting hurt or turtled other than me. I make sure I only post them when I know I will get a good backslapping.

That's why there is an I in internet. It's all about me...or I....whatever.


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=51910#p533633
This is an excellent example of how to write a trip report.Thoroughly enjoy all of your reports.


----------

